# Finding a Church Home: advise?



## bond-servant (Nov 20, 2005)

Many signature lines here state they are searching for a church home. We too are in that boat, (having recently left an emotional/Dispensational church and searching for a theologically sound and Biblical one).

All leads me to this question: what advise can you give in searching and determining a new church home?

The very short answer may be a combination of Sound Teaching and ministries, as well as the Holy Spirit's leading. 

But.. I'd really love to hear some "long answers"!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 20, 2005)

1) Seek a confessional Reformed Church 
- (not necessarily WCF, since you may have none in that area, but a church not afraid to articulate the doctrines of grace in print.)
2) Look for biblical preaching. 
- Just because they may have a Reformed name, doesn't mean they preach biblically. Look for a minister who is faithful to the Word, not just reformed ideas. 
3) A congregation you can grow with 
- (this will take much longer to evaluate). It's possible to have a reformed church with great preaching, and yet not have good fellowship. And it's possible that the fellowship you need, may not necessarily be what _you _ think you need. But again, this takes time, patience, love, and faithfulness to work out. 

These are obviously brief by simple. They all may take time to evaluate too. You may find a church and just plug right in. Usually it takes longer for people to warm up to you and get to know you before you're "in." It shouldn't be that way, but unfortunately, sin still infects us all. I pray the Lord helps you in your search.


----------



## Herald (Nov 20, 2005)

Beth - 

I look for two things in a church: sound doctrine and love. 

What constitutes "sound doctrine"? If you ask a reformed Presbyterian you will receive one answer. You'll hear something totally different from a reformed Baptist. I'm not sure where you fit theologically, but you want to find a church home that is not radically divergent from what you believe. It is similar to shopping for a home. Sometimes we overlook the obvious flaws in the home. We may develop and emotional attachment to the home for whatever reason, and then we make that purchase decision. The next thing you know, we have to live with our decision...literally! The flaws may become more pronounced as time passes. Since no church is perfect, there are always going to be flaws. But flaws in the area of doctrine can prove to be critical to your continued association with that body of believers. If the church is confessional you have something to begin with. Even then you should "interview" the pastor and/or elders. Do not be afraid to find out what they truly believe. Better you find out in the beginning than down the road. This "interview" is in addition to the observable teaching ministry of the church.

Christian love seems to be an ethereal term. How is it defined? It need not be difficult. Do you find the attitude of those within the local body to be concerned with the welfare of others? Do you sense a genuineness from those you meet? My wife and I had a negative encounter in this area last year. We traveled to Florida to do the Disney thing. On the preceding Lord's day we stopped by the church of well-known teacher that I admire. We found the church to be heavy on liturgy and doctrine but shy on love and warmth. We had to introduce ourselves. No one came up to us. While we were blessed by the ministry of the word, we were glad to be in our own church the next Sunday. Sound doctrine, at the expense of genuine love and warmth, is a travesty.

Beth, but love is not just a feeling. It is proven by actions. Does the church have a reputation of caring for those in need? I am not one for litmus tests, but when I see a parking lot full of late model luxury cars and SUV's, I wonder. Are all income or racial classes truly welcome at the church? Does the church embrace the needs of orphans and single moms? Most churches have these needs to varying degrees. These are things that I would look at. 

Ministries? They are helpful but not the decisive issue. I have always believed that ministries for the sake of ministries are a waste of time. Ministries should serve a biblical and practical need. They should also be done well, as unto the Lord. This means they should be staffed, organized and held accountable by church leadership. They should never usurp the authority and teaching of the local church, rather they should supplement the teachings of the local church. 

I really hate the term "diversity", but sometimes it is useful (in context). Is there a diversity of age and gender? Is the church generally over 60? This could signal an old and dying church. When you look in the sanctuary does it seem to resemble a mosh pit? You may have a young church without the wisdom that only the older generation can provide. Again, should not automatically exclude a church, but it should cause you to ask questions. 

Beth, just some of my thoughts. Hope they help.

[Edited on 11-20-2005 by BaptistInCrisis]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 20, 2005)

Wonderful Elder Bill! Very, very good stuff in your post.


----------



## piningforChrist (Nov 20, 2005)

<DIV class=titleLg>Starting Over</DIV>
<DIV class=body><SPAN><FONT color=#3c3c86>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><FONT color=#000000></FONT>&nbsp;</P>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><FONT color=#000000>New models are a dime a dozen.But is there really anything new under the sun?We actually think we need to return to an old, neglected model and recover it for today. If the church is to fulfill her mission, she must again become distinct from the world (John 13:34-35). </FONT></P>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><FONT color=#000000></FONT>&nbsp;</P>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><FONT color=#000000>9Marks Ministries is committed to helping local churches pursue, develop, and maintain nine of the most important marks of any healthy church.In identifying and promoting these nine, we are not intending to lay down an exhaustive or authoritative list.There are other significant marks of healthy churches, like prayer and fellowship.We want to pursue those ourselves as well, and we want you to pursue them with us.But these nine are the ones we think are most neglected in most local churches today, with the most damaging ramifications.So we think it is wise for us to concentrate on these nine and let other parts of the Body universal promote other important marks of a healthy local church.Here's a brief summary of what we mean by each of the nine marks.</FONT></P>
<P></FONT></SPAN><SPAN><FONT color=#3c3c86><STRONG>1.&nbsp; </STRONG></FONT><A href="http://marks.9marks.org/Mark1"><FONT color=#3c3c86><STRONG>Expositional Preaching</STRONG></FONT></A><BR><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><FONT size=2>This is preaching which expounds what Scripture says in a particular passage, carefully explaining its meaning and applying it to the congregation. It is a commitment to hearing God´s Word and to recovering the centrality of it in our worship.</FONT> </SPAN><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"></SPAN><B><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><FONT color=#3c3c86>2.&nbsp; </FONT><A href="http://marks.9marks.org/Mark2"><FONT color=#3c3c86>Biblical Theology</FONT></A></SPAN></B><BR>Paul charges Titus to "teach what is in accord with sound doctrine" (Titus 2:1). Our concern should be not only with how we are taught, but with what we are taught. Biblical theology is a commitment to know the God of the Bible as He has revealed Himself in Scripture.</SPAN><BR><BR></SPAN><B><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><FONT color=#3c3c86>3.&nbsp; </FONT><A href="http://marks.9marks.org/Mark3"><FONT color=#3c3c86>Biblical Understanding of the Good News</FONT></A></SPAN></B><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><BR><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><FONT size=2>The gospel is the heart of Christianity.But the good news is not that God wants to meet people's felt needs or help them develop a healthier self-image. We have sinfully rebelled against our Creator and Judge.Yet He has graciously sent His Son to die the death we deserved for our sin, and He has credited Christ's acquittal to those who repent of their sins and believe in Jesus' death and resurrection. <I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">That</I> is the good news.</FONT> </SPAN></SPAN></P>
<P><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><B><FONT color=#3c3c86>4.&nbsp; </FONT><A href="http://marks.9marks.org/Mark4"><FONT color=#3c3c86>Biblical Understanding of Conversion</FONT></A></B><BR><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><FONT size=2>The spiritual change each person needs is so radical, so near the root of us, that only God can do it. We need God to convert us. Conversion need not be an emotionally heated experience, but it must evidence itself in godly fruit if it is to be what the Bible regards as a true conversion.</FONT> </SPAN><BR><BR></SPAN><B><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><FONT color=#3c3c86>5.&nbsp; </FONT><A href="http://marks.9marks.org/Mark5"><FONT color=#3c3c86>Biblical Understanding of Evangelism</FONT></A></SPAN></B><SPAN><BR><FONT color=darkslateblue><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><FONT color=#000000 size=2>How someone shares the gospel is closely related to how he understands the gospel. To present it as an additive that gives non-Christians something they naturally want (i.e. joy or peace) is to present a half-truth, which elicits false conversions. The whole truth is that our deepest need is spiritual life, and that new life only comes by repenting of our sins and believing in Jesus. We present the gospel openly, and leave the converting to God.</FONT></SPAN></FONT></SPAN></P>
<P><SPAN><FONT color=darkslateblue><FONT color=#3c3c86><STRONG>6.&nbsp; </STRONG></FONT><A href="http://marks.9marks.org/Mark6"><FONT color=#3c3c86><STRONG>Biblical Understanding of Membership</STRONG></FONT></A></FONT></SPAN><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><A href="http://marks.9marks.org/Mark6">&nbsp;<BR></A><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><FONT size=2>Membership should reflect a living commitment to a local church in attendance, giving, prayer and service; otherwise it is meaningless, worthless, and even dangerous. We should not allow people to keep their membership in our churches for sentimental reasons or lack of attention. To be a member is knowingly to be traveling together as aliens and strangers in this world as we head to our heavenly home.</FONT>&nbsp;</SPAN> <BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"></SPAN><B><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><FONT color=darkslateblue><BR><FONT color=#3c3c86>7.&nbsp; </FONT><A href="http://marks.9marks.org/Mark7"><FONT color=#3c3c86>Biblical Church Discipline</FONT></A><BR></FONT></SPAN></B>Church discipline gives parameters to church membership. The idea seems negative to people today "“ "œdidn´t our Lord forbid judging?" But if we cannot say how a Christian should <I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">not</I> live, how can we say how he or she <I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">should</I> live? Each local church actually has a biblical responsibility to judge the life and teaching of its leaders, and even of its members, particularly insofar as either could compromise the church´s witness to the gospel.</SPAN>&nbsp;<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"></FONT></SPAN><B><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><FONT color=#3c3c86>8.&nbsp; </FONT><A href="http://marks.9marks.org/Mark8"><FONT color=#3c3c86>Promotion of Christian Discipleship and Growth</FONT></A><BR></SPAN></B>A pervasive concern with church growth exists today "“ not simply with growing numbers, but with growing members. Though many Christians measure other things, the only certain observable sign of growth is a life of increasing holiness, rooted in Christian self-denial. These concepts are nearly extinct in the modern church. Recovering true discipleship for today would build the church and promote a clearer witness to the world.</SPAN><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"></FONT></SPAN><B><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><FONT color=#3c3c86>9.&nbsp; </FONT><A href="http://marks.9marks.org/Mark9"><FONT color=#3c3c86>Biblical Understanding of Leadership</FONT></A><BR></SPAN></B>What eighteenth-century Baptists and Presbyterians often agreed upon was that there should be a plurality of elders in each local church. This plurality of elders is not only biblical, but practical "” it has the immense benefit of rounding out the pastor´s gifts to ensure the proper shepherding of God´s church. </P>
<P>info from: <A href="http://www.9marks.org/CC_Content_Page/0,,PTID314526|CHID616736|CIID,00.html">http://www.9marks.org/CC_Content_Page/0,,PTID314526|CHID616736|CIID,00.html</A></P></DIV>


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 20, 2005)

This is wonderful, thank you!!!!

We're feeling a bit leery and "gun shy" after this past experience. But, We DO believe this move was Sovereignly ordained, as it moved us from 14+ years in Southern Baptist churches(all of life for my dh), to presently- *him* asking *me* to scout out several Presbyterian churches in the area to visit.

We do believe that God has been leading us to this point in time for a while.

So this is not only a change of church-home, but a change of denomination as well as worship practices...

Funny, though saved almost 25 years, a leader in women´s ministries for 10, and formally studying Reformed Theology for almost a year; the more I study, the more I realize I am a babe in my understanding - and I mean BABE.

So much I thought I knew is blowing into the wind. 

In "evangelical" teaching, you go _ where the Spirit leads you_. But, biblically, if the church has sound teaching, and pretty well meets the excellent qualifications that has been laid out here, how much does joining that particular church boil down to obedience the Word of God and common sense as opposed to a 'mystical' feeling?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> In "evangelical" teaching, you go _ where the Spirit leads you_. But, biblically, if the church has sound teaching, and pretty well meets the excellent qualifications that has been laid out here, how much does joining that particular church boil down to obedience the Word of God and common sense as opposed to a 'mystical' feeling?



Much moreso the former rather than the latter. Where is the concern for such feelings in the Bible? Yet it's determinitave for many, if not most evangelicals. 

For various reasons I resisted attending the OPC I'm at now for several years, but with no more options, I resolved in July to attend morning and evening services for at least 4 weeks in a row and I'm now preparing for membership. Part of my bouncing around was waffling on the baptism issue. I came out of an indep. Calvinistic Baptist church strongly opposed to paedobaptism and so a lot of debunking had to be done. But I had also never really given this church a chance before and assumed things about it that turned out to be totally false.


----------



## Herald (Nov 21, 2005)

Beth - the so-called "mystical feeling" should have no part in your choice. This does not mean you should not feel comfortable. Your head should rule over your heart. Or maybe I should say that your heart shoud be in unison with your head. I'm sorry to see a fellow Baptist leaving the family . I pray that more Baptist churches will follow in the teachings of Charles Spurgeon and return to their roots. But, that aside, I pray you find a church that has sound teaching and love. May you bless your new church family as much as they will bless you.


----------

